

Renaissance – control your computer with a musical instrument - stefan987654123
https://github.com/ColdSauce/renaissance

======
Pxl_Buzzard
You seem a bit confused as to what the target audience for this is - not
unexpected given the single day the project has been online, but a topic worth
discussing nonetheless. Your initial demo is to control a mouse on a Windows
desktop, but in the README it states that Android will receive the first
release since "desktop apps are virtually dead now." I won't pretend to know
what platform this idea might take off on, and I think picking Java gave you a
good set of choices, but you should nail down your stance so you and the
people interested know where the project is headed.

~~~
stefan987654123
Fair point. I agree that the wording in the README was a bit confusing.

The current readme reflects the direction of the project.

Thanks for the advice!

------
steinomatic
This is amazing! Could be a useful tool to teach kids how to play instruments
too, if you worked it into a game.

